# Possessive construction



## Nahuel O Tavros

Hi, everyone. I was wondering if you could help me out of this confusion. 
The suffix for possession is -m, -n, -u, -imiz, -iniz, -lar. And there is the suffix for the verb “to be” as well. How can we differentiate those two groups?
Is this sentence wrong ?

“Ben şimdi evdeyim?”
I cannot understand this point very well.
Thank you very much!
Nahuel


----------



## drowsykush

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> The suffix for possession is -m, -n, -u, -imiz, -iniz, -lar.



benim topum - my ball
senin topun - your ball
onun topu  - his/her/its ball
bizim topumuz - our ball
sizin topunuz - your ball
onların topları- their ball_s_

Possession

“Ben şimdi evdeyim” is a totally correct sentence.

Let’s look at the other possibilities:

Sen şimdi evdesin
O şimdi evde 
Biz şimdi evdeyiz
Siz şimdi evdesiniz
Onlar şimdi evdeler


To have a better understanding of the subject, visit this website. Everything is thoroughly explained.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

drowsykush said:


> benim topum - my ball
> senin topun - your ball
> onun topu - his/her/its ball
> bizim topumuz - our ball
> sizin topunuz - your ball
> onların topları- their ball_s_
> 
> Possession
> 
> “Ben şimdi evdeyim” is a totally correct sentence.
> 
> Let’s look at the other possibilities:
> 
> Sen şimdi evdesin
> O şimdi evde
> Biz şimdi evdeyiz
> Siz şimdi evdesiniz
> Onlar şimdi evdeler
> 
> 
> To have a better understanding of the subject, visit this website. Everything is thoroughly explained.


Teşekkür ederim! 
Sen Türkçede çok iyi konuşuyorsun!


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Teşekkür ederim!
> Sen Türkçede çok iyi konuşuyorsun!


Shouldn’t I say “evimde” instead?


----------



## drowsykush

You're welcome,

If the sentence is "at my house", you can say it that way (ben şimdi evimdeyim).


"Ben şimdi evdeyim" = "I'm home now", but which house? It is unknown whether it is my own house or someone else's.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

drowsykush said:


> You're welcome,
> 
> If the sentence is "at my house", you can say it that way (ben şimdi evimdeyim).
> 
> 
> "Ben şimdi evdeyim" = "I'm home now", but which house? It is unknown whether it is my own house or someone else's.


I see what you mean. The -im can raise Spunt with the verb to be.


----------



## drowsykush

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> I see what you mean. The -im can raise Spunt with the verb to be.


Well, 

Burası benim ev-im (that’s my house)

Burası senin ev-in (that’s your house)

and so on...

Just feel the harmony


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

drowsykush said:


> Well,
> 
> Burası benim ev-im (that’s my house)
> 
> Burası senin ev-in (that’s your house)
> 
> and so on...
> 
> Just feel the harmony


Thanks for the advice!


----------

